# was wiegt die Fuhre? Bikes von der Stange (neu u. gebraucht)



## czippi (13. März 2008)

Will mal anfangen

Specialized HotRock 20", Bj. 2005 (das Modell mit Starrgabel), Rahmen/Gabel: Stahl (oder Chromolybdän? , lassen die Schweißnähte vermuten)

*11,5kg* ohne gewichtsreduzierende Maßnahmen

Weitere Ausstattung (alles Standard)
BMX-Kurbel einteilig aus Stahl mit Stahlkettenblatt
Felgen: Alu
Sattelstütze: Alu

Tut mir ein bißchen leid mein Kleiner (bike 11,5kg, Kleiner 23kg), aber er hält sich tapfer  
Aber: die Geometrie des Bikes ist klasse. Sehr ergonomisch

Grüße, Micha


----------



## Bikerpifke (14. März 2008)

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2008/index.php?bik_id=355&lang=de_DE
Hier das Bike finde ich für Kinder ganz interessant.

MFG Bikerpifke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (14. März 2008)

Mal ein paar interessante 20er

-MTB-Cycletech Moskito     8,8kg
-Stevens Kid 20               10,2kg
-Cube Team Kid 200         10,6kg
-Velotraum K1                 10,7kg


Federgabel:
-Marin Hidden Canyon       11,2kg 
(entrümpelt und vernünftig aufgebaut 8,5kg)
-Scott Scale JR 20           ???
-Scott Voltage 20            ???
-Scott Contessa JR 20      ???

Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (14. März 2008)

Wenns die Schrittlänge schon zuläßt,
liegen kindgerechte 26er bei 9,5kg!

Gruß chowi


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. März 2008)

Habe meinem Sohnemann vor 2 Jahren ein Focus gekauft.

290
10,2kg 

Mit dem kam er am besten zurecht.
Specialized,cube fand er zu schwer


----------



## cdF600 (15. März 2008)

Hat einer mal ein Beispiel für ein Kindgerechtes 26'er?
Oder nimmt man da einfach einen Erwachsenenrahmen in
der kleinsten Rahmengröße?


----------



## chowi (15. März 2008)

@cdF600

Man nimmt in der Tat nen passenden Erwachsenenrahmen
beispelsweise in 35 - 37 cm und tut da sinnvolle Teile dran.

Ich habe meiner 8jährigen ein Winora Power Pro Rahmen geholt 
(als Fertigbike kommt der auf 15,7 kg!!!) 
und ihn 1 x 8 und mit leichter Starrgabel aufgebaut. 
Mit vernünftigen Teilen kommt das Rad jetzt auf 9,3 kg.

Wenn du mir etwas Zeit gibst, poste ich die Angelegenheit mal.

Gruß chowi


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. März 2008)

chowi schrieb:


> Mal ein paar interessante 20er
> 
> -MTB-Cycletech Moskito     8,8kg
> -Stevens Kid 20               10,2kg
> ...



Ich habe das 2007er Scott Scale-JR mit 11,7kg gewogen....alleine die Gabel wiegt 1870g die antriebskurbel mit den 2-Kettenblätter 530g der vorbau 310g, der Lenker fast 400g......da sind Teile verbaut worden...sinnlos....  

ein 20" Reifen 600g... 

Ich bin momentan bei 8,7kg... 

es fehlen noch geänderte Felgen mit 330g, 36-loch DuraAce Naben es war nix anderes an Felgen zu bekommen, hätte gerne 28loch gehabt, Speichen, Ultegra-SL Schaltung, Drehgriff, Kette, Schnellspanner, XTR 960 Bremse VR+HR, Tune-4-kant Tretlager, 8/9fach cassette.....

ich hoffe ein wenig die 8kg  zu knacken...


----------



## tedeschino (17. März 2008)

Habe das Rad (Cube 200) von meinem Sohn, zu einem noch erträglichen Betrag,von 10,6 auf 9,5 Kg drücken können.
Das Meiste holt man aus den Reifen raus. Zu empfehlen sind die Maxxis Holly Roller 20".
Ich suche noch eine schöne Alu Kurbel (1 Kettenblatt) für das Fahrrad.
Hat jemand einen Tip?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. März 2008)

Was wiegen denn die Maxxis Reifen..??

Die Schwalbe Mow-Joe wiegen 300g dazu noch die Schläuche 65g p.stk.

Die Kurbel habe ich letzte woche aus den USA bekommen, in silber und 135mm länge, damit habe ich incls. einem 36er FSA Kettenblatt ca. 300g gespart alleine bei der Antriebskurbelseite.


----------



## tedeschino (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

die Schwalbe Reifen gab es letztes Jahr leider noch nicht und leichtere waren einfach zu teuer. Deshalb habe ich mich für die HalyRoller (ca 400 Gramm/16,90 Euro) entschieden.
Was für eine Kurbel ist das,was kostet diese und wo bekommt man sie her?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (17. März 2008)

Die preiswerteste Alternative ist ne 730er (alte XT) zu kürzen.
Kommt deutlich unter 400g und kostet nicht die Welt.

Den Versuch die serienmäßigen 140er Kurbeln zu tunen 
(großes Kettenblatt abgebaut, aufgebohrt, da genietet, 
habe ich aufgrund der starken Kröpfung der Kurbel verworfen. 
Das Kind tritt ja breiter als ich!!!
Bei der Konstruktion war wohl jemand besoffen, 
da die Kröpfung der 140mm
anscheinend größer als bei einer 175er ist!)

Gruß chowi


----------



## chowi (17. März 2008)

P.S.: Habe mir auch die Mow Joes besorgt, ein wirklich geiler, da leicht laufender Reifen!


----------



## tedeschino (18. März 2008)

Welche Kurbel hast Du ihm nun gekauft?
Habe welche von Sinz gesehen, aber die gibt es leider nur in schwarz.
http://www.sinz-racing.com/expert_square.htm


----------



## chowi (18. März 2008)

Es handelte sich um AC-Cranks,
Genaueres findest du im Classic-Forum
im Fred "How to pimp the ti.....".

Übrigens, geile Laufräder in 20" gibts bei *Radplan Delta*...
Mir war der Preis allerdings zu hoch, also "selber stricken".

Super Felgen gibts bei *Pedalkraft *und 2,0er Sapim-Speichen auch!!! 

Gruß chowi


----------



## tedeschino (18. März 2008)

Ich habe bei dem Rad versucht ein vernünftiges Verhältnis von Gewicht zu Preis zu finden.
Ich habe die original Felgen genommen und von schwarz auf poliert umgeschliffen.
Bei den Naben (Deore) hätte XT kaum etwas an Gewicht gebracht.
Alles Andere war entweder optisch nicht schön oder zu teuer.
Lenker hatte ich noch im Keller.
Beim Schaltwerk (hatte ich auch noch im Keller liegen) habe ich auf die Einzigkeit geachtet und selber Hand angelegt.
Vorbau, Sattel und Sattelstütze sind leichte Billigteile.
Die Kurbel ist mir nur noch ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. März 2008)

hier die habe ich gekauft...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cranks-AC-Mini-...ZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.adventurecomponents.com/minile1.htm

http://www.raceplacebmx.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=crank007

http://americancycle.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=149&id=2940

in silber typ: Mini-LE ist optisch geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chowi (18. März 2008)

@Scalpel3000

Den Preis für die Teile haste nicht genannt,
der sollte so um die 80 Tacken gelegen haben,
was wiederum recht hoch, jedenfalls nicht im Sinne von 
tedeschinos Bikeaufbau ist.


Die größte Gewichtsersparnis sind zweifelsohne
-der Austausch der Federgabel gegen eine Starrgabel
(hier sind über 1kg Ersparnis drin!)
-der Bau neuer Laufräder mit leichten Reifen
(brachte bei mir nochmals 1kg!)

Gruß chowi


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. März 2008)

Ja, das hatte ich vergessen, ich habe für die Kurbel incls. Versand nach BRD 66,- bezahlt..plus 1x Kettenblatt von FSA aus ebay mit 110mm LK..

ich finde trotzdem wenn man sich selbst mit Rädern jenseits der 3000,- GRENZE beschäftigt und auch fährt, sollte man bei seinem KIND nicht unbedingt wenn möglich auf 20,- hin oder her schauen.

Ich habe selbst spass daran wenn das fertige BIKE als einzelstück optisch gelungen ist..und ob der Lenkwinkel genau stimmt oder nicht spielt dabei (zumindest bei mir ) keine so große Rolle.

Wichtig ist für mich die Teileverfügbarkeit und die ist hier in deutschland keineswegs gegeben....aber wiklich nicht....ich suche seit ungefähr 3 monaten mir die Teile zusammen..und dabei verbaue ich nur neue Großserienteile, keine Einzelanfertigungen, und trotzdem gibt es fast nix....

Schade eigentlich...

@-chowi

was hast DU denn für ne Gabel verbaut....wie schwer und woher..??


Wenn jemand Interesse an 20" Felgen hat, ich habe ein paar sätze von Büchel / Vuelta und Schürmann hier liegen...

1x 32 die anderen leider nur 36 loch... 
und
1x satz ungebohrte YAK-19 Hohlkammerfelgen von Schürmann....


Frage....  

funktioniert 8/9fach bei der kurzen Kettenstrebe ohne Kettenführung..??

hat das mal wer probiert..??

werde eine 10fach Campa Ultra Narrow Kette verbauen...5,9mm breit und ca. 215g schwer in dieser länge..!


----------



## Eifelscout (18. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, mein Sohn hatte auch bis zum Alter von 6 Jahren das Cube 200. Er hatte durch den kurzen Radstand schnell Probleme mit Vorderrad und Füssen, obwohl er nicht der Größte ist. Daraufhin hat er das 24" Specialized Hotrock 24 FS mit 11,5"-Rahmen bekommen. Ich habe eine Feder der Vordergabel entfernt und dann hats gefunzt. Zum 9ten Geburtstag hat er dann sein 26" Bike mit 15"-Rahmen bekommen. An dem Teil hat der Papa mittlerweile mehr Spaß als an seinem eigenen. Vom Gewicht liegt es mittlerweile zwischen 8 und 8,2kg, je nach Bereifung (incl. Klickis).

Viele Grüsse
eifelscout


----------



## chowi (18. März 2008)

@scalpel3000

Das weist du doch, das wird sozusagen ne Bontrager Switchblade für den Mag 21 Gabelkopf.
Ich gebe dir Recht, das es auf dem Markt wenig Vernünftiges gibt,
also Selbstbau...
Meine Laufräder für das 20er wiegen komplett 2,5 kg,
Die Serienräder lagen bei über 3,5 kg!
Selbst wenn die Gabel auf 900g kommt, was in dieser Größe ultrastabil wäre, so spart dies immer noch 950g zur Federgabel!!!

Aber wie gesagt, noch isses nicht fertig....
Gruß chowi


----------



## stivinix (30. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
Was einigermaßen leichtes in 20" gibt bei islabikes:
http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn20.html
9,4kg serienmäßig

Meine Kleine fährt im Moment das choc 16" 
nur die Kurbeleinheit war "stahlschwer" - hab ich gegen eine selbstgekürzte alte LX mit 32er Blatt und 102er Dura Ace Innenlager getauscht.



Gewicht derzeit 8,6kg
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Scalpel3000 (1. April 2008)

Heute LIFE gesehen und mit Pedalen gewogen.....10,5kg fahrfertig

sieht GUT aus....Verarbeitung/Ausstattung O.K. und mit 299,-â¬ liegt der Preis auch im Trend

Steppenwolf 20" mit Starrgabel

http://www.steppenwolf-bikes.com/st...section=Kidsbikes&attr=grundmodelle#bikeAnker

wobei mir das KTM Bike optisch und auch technisch am besten gefÃ¤llt..







http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2008/at/detailBike.php?Bike=wildthing20&kat=Kid

na ja ob man mit 6 jahren unbeding 3 fach fahren muÃ..??


----------



## andy2 (8. April 2008)

mal eine kleine anmerkung am rande ob 32 oder 36 loch ist doch wurscht bei den zwergen reicht er wenn man die haelfte der speichen nimmt mehr braucht es nicht. falls jemand noch sucht ich habe noch 2 satz nos dx kurbeln fuer tandem die man kuerzen lassen koennte. ansonsten gibts doch bis auf kurbeln genug teile die man benutzen kann auch in deutschland.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (11. April 2008)

Miss Ghost in RH 13,5 ". Umgebaut von 26" auf 24" er Laufräder. Ein Junge der Miss Ghost fährt...geht aber auch für kleine Medels


----------



## Peter K (11. April 2008)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Hat einer mal ein Beispiel für ein Kindgerechtes 26'er?
> Oder nimmt man da einfach einen Erwachsenenrahmen in
> der kleinsten Rahmengröße?



Hier mal ein Beispiel. Hoffe es ist was zu erkennen. Weis nicht wie man die Bilder größer rüberbringt.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. April 2008)

Hallo, das SCOTT Scale in 20" ist gestern fertig geworden.

Es wiegt fahrfertig mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 7,8kg.....


Bilder, auch details werde ich davon morgen einstellen...


ich sag NUR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (14. April 2008)

So, hier wie versprochen die Fotos vom Scott-Scale Junior 20"

als Kurbellager wurde ein 4-kant TUNE mit 107mm verbaut.


----------



## stivinix (14. April 2008)

Sehr schön geworden!
Hast du die Laufräder selber "gestrickt"?
Sind die Kurbeln aus der Bucht? 
Klappt das ohne Kettenführung?
Woher hast du die Bremshebel?
Wieviel wiegt der Scottrahmen "nackt"?
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## stivinix (14. April 2008)

Nochwas:
was ist das für eine (BMX?)-Gabel? Alu? Gewicht?
Vielleicht kannst du ja eine Teile/Gewichtsliste posten -  Biiitte  
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## twobeers (15. April 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> So, hier wie versprochen die Fotos vom Scott-Scale Junior 20"
> 
> als Kurbellager wurde ein 4-kant TUNE mit 107mm verbaut.



Hoffentlich bleibt das schöne Rad nicht unangeschlossen vor der Schule stehen....

Falls jemand ein gebrauchtes 20'' abzugeben hat, ich habs meiner Tochter zur Einschulung versprochen.

Twobeers


----------



## ZeFlo (15. April 2008)

... ich hätte 'nen corratec x-trail kid abzugeben. ein bisschen überarbeitet  







bei interesse bitte mail.

ciao
flo


----------



## wustermark (26. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir aufgrund dieses Forums und viel Vergleichen das 

ISLABIKES BEINN 20 gekauft (www.islabikes.co.uk).

Wenn man nicht basteln möchte, denke ich das Beste für den Preis.
Wiegt nur 8,2 kg mit Padale und ist in 2 Größen erhältlich: Klein für 5 - 6 Jahre und Groß für 6 - 7 Jahre.
Sehr liebevoll gestylt. Das Styling des Rahmens setzt sich beim Sattel, den Naben und den Felgen fort.
Ich habe den Rahmen auch gleich mit dem Namen meiner Tochter versehen lassen. Für 10 Pfund inkl. Aufkleber für den Helm völlig ok.
Rad 189 Pfund, Versand aus England kostet 30 Pfund. Mit Versand waren es  somit 290 Euro.
Ein Tipp ist noch der optionale Gepäckträger: Sehr leicht, da aus Alu und mit Spannklemme für 30 Pfund. Habe etwas vergleichbares in miner Nähe nicht finden können.


----------

